# USB OTG y Carga a la vez en Dispositivos móviles ¿Cómo lo hacen?



## DavidFelipe

Buenas compañeros del foro, inicio este hilo para, en lo posible recibir ideas de como lograr el cometido mencionado ya que leí temas anteriores pero sin soluciones.

Es normal que un dispositivo en modo OTG (host) entregue energía al Device pero concretamente tengo un par de tablets Windows que solo tienen un puerto USB y cargan a través de él, he visto que hacer esto es posible y de hecho para los modelos que tengo y muchos mas he visto cables chinos llamados HUB OTG + Charge los cuales a traves de un selector dependiendo de la marca cargan el dispositivo a la vez que el Host OTG está activo, tengo entendido que hay que "jugar" con la conexión del pin ID/Sense del puerto micro USB, he hecho algunas pruebas y logré por un momento cargar y tener un mouse a la vez, pero pasados unos segundos se pierde la carga.

Lo que probé fue poner en modo estricto de carga el dispositivo poniendo una resistencia de 1k entre las lineas D+ y D-, luego de estar cargando conmuté a modo OTG con una resistencia de 4k7 entre sense y GND.

¿Alguno sabe como funcionan estos aparatitos? Si pudiera compraría uno como el de la imagen pero aqui a Colombia no llegan y tocaría encargarlo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## papirrin

Cada marca de dispositivo tiene diferente configuracion... prueba con una resistencia de 100k entre gnd e ID. En D+ Y D- no se pone nada.

Cuando id va a gnd es modo OTG, cuando ID va con Gnd con resistenncia de 200k es modo cargador. Y hay otras funciones dependiendo la resistrncia. Como por ejemplo y si mal no recuerdo en los samsung con una R de 300K se pone en modo download. No te queda mas que investigar con que resistencia lo hace tu dispositivo y claro que puede no contar con esa funcion si el fabricante asi lo decidio.


----------



## Scooter

En general no se puede, cuando se activa el OTG dejan de cargar.
Si desactivas el OTG vuelve a cargar. Eso se hace con un puente entre dos pines, el de masa y el que está a su lado.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Gracias por sus respuestas, si yo lo sé, el puente entre GND y ID sirve para ponerlo en OTG, pero yo he visto que lo logran, precisamente esa es la idea, como dije antes, por unos segundos logro hacer dos cosas a la vez y para casi todas las tablets y teléfonos es posible hacerlo.


----------



## Scooter

Por unos segundos van todas y cuando detectan el otg dejan de cargar.
Los chinos venden hubs con un interruptor que cuando carga no es otg.
Si con alguna resistencia de algún valor se consiguen las dos cosas estaría muy bien. Pero si se pudiese así los chinos ya lo venderían. No debe de ser tan fácil si es que es posible.

Por eso compre la chuwi hi10 porque lleva un otg y dos usb normales y permite cargar mientras tienes conectadas dos cosas.

En cualquier caso si lo averiguas, publicalo que a mi me interesa.


----------



## papirrin

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, si yo lo sé, el puente entre GND y ID sirve para ponerlo en OTG, pero yo he visto que lo logran, precisamente esa es la idea, como dije antes, por unos segundos logro hacer dos cosas a la vez y para casi todas las tablets y teléfonos es posible hacerlo.


No leíste mi comentario? Claro que es posible si el fabricante del dispositivo lo diseño así, probaste la resistencia de 100k? Entre id y gnd?
Para que te des una idea mas clara... El id es un ADC y mediante un divisor resistivo el procesador elige que rutina del OS ejecutar. Por eso depende del fabricante, versión del OS. Y si hay dispositivos que cargan y usan el OTG. Uno de esos equipos son los HTC 

Según el dispositivo tendría una tabla mas o menos asi:
Entre id y gnd---
R0 - modo OTG
100K-modo cargador +Otg
200k-modo cargador
300k-modo download
400k-modo diagnostico
Etc

Y existen uno jig que tienen unos arreglos de resistencias para poner los diferentes modos de configuración, esos jig son específicos para cada modelo. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=819551&page=91
Hay quienes ponn un potenciómetro variable multivueltas para "buscar" las funciones.






aqui pongo una foto de un cable que tengo para poner en varios modos a ciertos equipos...



en la cajita de enmedio tiene un selector que "ofrece" varias resistencias


----------



## DavidFelipe

Gracias por tu explicación, si, probé una resistencia de 100k entre esos pines, fue el primer esquema que vi, pero no dio resultado, la fue bajando hast que detectó OTG y es cierto que en cada dispositivo es diferente, en una tablet baytrail con 20k ya entraba en modo otg mientras que en otra cherrytrail desde 4k7... Intentaré lo del potenciómetro a ver que resultados encuentro.

Scooter, si que es posible, el cable del primer mensaje que publiqué precisamente hace eso, activa OTG y carga a la vez, y es chino, el interruptor creo que es para conbmutar diferentes valores de resistencias o configuraciones y es lo que intento saber, estaría bueno desarmar un aparato de esos y que sirve para infinidad de tablets y teléfonos.


----------



## papirrin

En lo del potenciometro te hago la aclaracion de que tienes que ajustarlo y conectarlo y esperar unos segundos hasta que haga algo pues no es inmediato ademas de esperar un momento entre cada prueba, o sea que no es de conectarlo e ir moviendolo.
Otra aclaracion es que en equipos como los Sony y algunos otros con una resistencia de 200k entre ID y Gnd pone al telefono en modo carga pero lenta de unos 600mAh,, pero si se juntan D+ y D- y sin tomar en cuenta el ID, pone al telefono en modo de carga rapida de unos 1000mAh. Pero obvio que no puede usar el OTG o conexion a USB. Por eso esos pines no pueden estar modificados o con algun arreglo.


----------



## Scooter

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación, si, probé una resistencia de 100k entre esos pines, fue el primer esquema que vi, pero no dio resultado, la fue bajando hast que detectó OTG y es cierto que en cada dispositivo es diferente, en una tablet baytrail con 20k ya entraba en modo otg mientras que en otra cherrytrail desde 4k7... Intentaré lo del potenciómetro a ver que resultados encuentro.
> 
> Scooter, si que es posible, el cable del primer mensaje que publiqué precisamente hace eso, activa OTG y carga a la vez, y es chino, el interruptor creo que es para conbmutar diferentes valores de resistencias o configuraciones y es lo que intento saber, estaría bueno desarmar un aparato de esos y que sirve para infinidad de tablets y teléfonos.



¿Estás seguro de lo que dices?
Si es así no entiendo la pregunta. Si es así mide el tuyo y ya está.
Yo también tengo un cable de esos, en mi caso un hub, cuando se pone en modo carga se apaga el OTG y viceversa, luego NO hace ambas cosas a la vez.
Si las hiciera no haría falta el interruptor, iría todo siempre ya ya está.
Creo que mas bien depende del firmware de la tableta/teléfono. Sgún que modelo es probable que no se pueda.



papirrin dijo:


> En lo del potenciometro te hago la aclaracion de que tienes que ajustarlo y conectarlo y esperar unos segundos hasta que haga algo pues no es inmediato ademas de esperar un momento entre cada prueba, o sea que no es de conectarlo e ir moviendolo.
> Otra aclaracion es que en equipos como los Sony y algunos otros con una resistencia de 200k entre ID y Gnd pone al telefono en modo carga pero lenta de unos 600mAh,, pero si se juntan D+ y D- y sin tomar en cuenta el ID, pone al telefono en modo de carga rapida de unos 1000mAh. Pero obvio que no puede usar el OTG o conexion a USB. Por eso esos pines no pueden estar modificados o con algun arreglo.



La corriente se mide en mA, la capacidad de carga en mAh
Los cargadores dan mA y la h la decides tu según el tiempo que lo dejes


----------



## papirrin

> la capacidad de carga en mAh


y en que crees que estoy mal... si carga a 600mAh y es una bateria de 3140mAh tardara 5hras mas menos... estoy hablando en unidades de tiempo...


----------



## DavidFelipe

Scooter, si es posible e incluso en YouTube hay varios videos de esos, precisamente NO tengo el aparatito jaja pero el interruptor es para cambiar segun la marca, digamos en 1 activa para asus, zenfone etc, en 2 para teclast acer... y asi... No he hecho las pruebas del potenciometro pero voy a ver que sucede.

Otra opción que he contemplado es meterme directamente con el hardware, es decir, en el datasheet del AXP288 que es el PMIC, dice que tiene entrada tanto usb como AC, de aguna manera si se logra inservar un voltaje independiente en el pin AC, la tableta comenzará a cargar independientemente del USB, sin embargo es una ultima alternativa, para mi caso en una Teclast X80 hay un video que prueba que es posible. Dejo el video adjunto


----------



## papirrin

Mmn me suena ese apx288 creo lo he visto como administrador de energia en tabletas pero no recuerdo bien, dudo mucho  que utilice AC para carga... 
Una opcion bien sencilla es que compres una tableta china con cargador independiente si tu dispositivo no cuenta con esa funcion.
Otra alternativa que yo he echo es alimentar directamente el dispositivo con una fuente de 5V y un diodo en serie o dos para bajar el voltaje y asi no requieres de bateria. XD


----------



## Scooter

Si, claro, yo tengo una tableta con conector independiente que si que carga.

Pero dos tabletas y un teléfono con un solo conector no lo hacen y ya digo que he probado bastantes combinaciones.

Voy a investigar, porque me interesa la cuestión.





papirrin dijo:


> y en que crees que estoy mal... si carga a 600mAh y es una bateria de 3140mAh tardara 5hras mas menos... estoy hablando en unidades de tiempo...



No, no es correcto decir eso.
Carga a 600mA, y si lo dejas una hora son 600mA·h, si lo dejas dos 1200 y media, 300 mA·h

Si que sería correcto decir _"carga 600mA·h cada hora"_, osea 600mA·h/h = 600mA pero eso es absurdamente enrevesado, creo yo.

Los A son C/s y según cuanto tiempo estén es de nuevo C porque A·h son C x3600

Yo lleno el depósito de mi coche al tantos l/s (A) y cuando lo llene tengo litros (Coulombios).
La velocidad de llenado no son l, son l/s
Yo puedo decir que lleno mi coche a "un litro", pero está mal dicho. Debería de decir un litro / segundo y por lo tanto tarda un minuto en cargar 60 litros.

Perdona si te molesta mi disertación, no es mi intención molestar, solo aclarar un concepto.
Continuamente veo confundir los A con los A·h y los W con los W·h


----------



## papirrin

No me molesta para nada son puntos de vista que sirven.
 Y concuerdo en terminos generales con lo que dices pero difiero en la sintaxis...

Es decir yo dije carga lenta donde lento es tiempo,, despues aclarando que es lento porque es algo relativo especifico que a 600mAh que es una unidad de tiempo..
Utilizando un ejemplo te preguntaria como es correcto decir:
A)Voy a velocidad lenta de 50Km.
B)voy a velocidad lenta de 50Kmh.
Segun tu respuesta tendras que rectificar o afirmar eso de las unidades de medida.

Con respecto a lo de ls carga con otg esta facil, nada mas tenga chance y que me caiga un equipo pues reparo muchos subo un video.


----------



## Scooter

Sin ánimo de ponerme cansino, creo que lo dices mal. 
En eso coincidimos, tu crees que lo digo yo mal.,. 

Los mAh no son unidad de tiempo, son unidad de carga eléctrica son coulombios C o cargas de electrón.

h es unidad de tiempo: 3600 s.

A)Voy a velocidad lenta de 50Km. Está mal siempre, la velocidad no se puede expresar en km.
B)voy a velocidad lenta de 50Kmh. también está mal, la velocidad se expresa en km/h. PEro si es así estaría bien.

La A podría tener el sentido, "de voy lento y voy a 50km de distancia"; luego llegaré mañana o a saber cuando, no lo dices. Pero sobra el "de" y faltaría un "a"

Otra cosa es que en el lenguaje coloquial se diga cualquier cosa: por ejemplo "en mi casa la corriente es de 220V" y no es corriente que es tensión y no son 220 porque ahora son 230V.


----------



## papirrin

Ok Va, en el sentido estricto creo tienes razon, y yo voy o me fui mas por el sentido coloquial, por aca es muy raro ver que pongamos km/h, m/s etc... 

y si tienes razon rectifico y aclaro que me refiero a una carga de 600mA/h o como se ponga XD... aunque te aclaro que es muy probable que siga utilizando el lenguaje coloquial. XD


----------



## Yairman

Con el innovador Docking Stations o el AllDock para Tablets y Smartphones es posible.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Vaya discusión , pues si, la verdad no sé como lo hacen pero es posible, en cuanto a la entrada AC del AXP288 y en general en todos los AXP, se refiere a la entrada del cargador, solo que creo que lo ponen asi porque el cargador de conecta a la red AC jaja en todo caso mirando el datasheet es confuso para hacer ese arreglo, por ahora seguir investigando el OTG + Charge... Tambien he pensado en conectar un módulo de carga Li-Ion directamente en la batería y cargarla por ahi, el unico incoveniente que veo es que maximo soportan un amperio, con lo cual no creo que se logre mucho pero sería algo... Sigue siendo un misterio de los chinos como logran cargar y hacer de Host a la vez (almenos para mi).


----------



## papirrin

No creo que sea buena idea conectar la fuente a la batería por dos razones.: cuando la batería este totalmente cargada y recibiendo más corriente puede dañarse, y la tensión máxima soportada por el apx es de 4v3 y también podría sufrir un daño o apagarse el dispositivo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

> No creo que sea buena idea conectar la fuente a la batería por dos razones.: cuando la batería este totalmente cargada y recibiendo más corriente puede dañarse, y la tensión máxima soportada por el apx es de 4v3 y también podría sufrir un daño o apagarse el dispositivo.



Por eso dije un modulo de carga de baterias Li-ion, es un modulo que se encarga de realizar correctamente la carga de la batería además de regular el voltaje y la corriente.


----------



## papirrin

Si pero no somos adivinos existen muchos módulos que tienen diferentes funciones, XD... Igual no creo que sea buena idea... Seria cuestión de que pruebes... Usando mi bolita de cristal diría que ese modulo es de 5V y como mencione el máximo voltaje tolerado por los administradores de energía es de aprox 4v3... Pero puedes checarlo en la ficha técnica del apx...


----------



## DavidFelipe

Recibe 5V y entrega un maximo de 4,2V, porque es hecho para cargar baterías, la mayoría están basados en un IC chino cuya referencia no recuerdo ahora mismo.


----------



## Yairman

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Recibe 5V y entrega un maximo de 4,2V, porque es hecho para cargar baterías, la mayoría están basados en un IC chino cuya referencia no recuerdo ahora mismo.




No sera el IC Max1555?


----------



## Scooter

Lo de cargar directamente la batería es la opción obvia, pero eso implica abrir y modificar la tableta, cosa que no apetece mucho.
Si con una simple resistencia funciona sería lo ideal.
Cuando tenga un rato destriparé el hub a ver si consigo algo.



Yaitronica dijo:


> Con el innovador Docking Stations o el AllDock para Tablets y Smartphones es posible.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...zYJkxs-amC6AjvKQ3DuBVBdd_vWQiHIBe8-GuwkaV9yFg
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...mb9O5_Xw-nvUWGAyDKo3uW342yui8s_1e6PgNaSK_tubw



No lo entiendo, ¿Que relación guarda ese aparato con lo que estamos discutiendo?
Es obvio que todos esos dispositivos no están usando la función OTG, solo están cargando.


----------



## Yairman

Scooter dijo:


> Lo de cargar directamente la batería es la opción obvia, pero eso implica abrir y modificar la tableta, cosa que no apetece mucho.
> Si con una simple resistencia funciona sería lo ideal.
> Cuando tenga un rato destriparé el hub a ver si consigo algo.
> 
> 
> 
> No lo entiendo, ¿Que relación guarda ese aparato con lo que estamos discutiendo?
> Es obvio que todos esos dispositivos no están usando la función OTG, solo están cargando.



Mucha razón tienes me salí un poco fuera de contexto, el punto era que se puede construir un Dock Station OTG/Charging casero, al igual que encontrar la solución de usar ambos a la vez que ese es el misterio a resolver.







Como tu dices destripando un Hub se podría concluir si funciona o es mejor adquirir un dispositivo que cumpla esa función.


https://sites.google.com/site/sonicboomworld/my-projects/otg-and-charging


----------



## papirrin

este es un cable  para otg + alimentacion en telefono samsung y nexus






cuesta como 20-USD, no estiendo porque tan caro...XD


----------



## DavidFelipe

Yaitrónica, ese esquema como dice el compañero papirrin, solo sirve para esos teléfonos, creo que pa el sony xperia también, pero lo que comúnmente se encuentra en internet relacionado lo proble sin exito.

Papirrin, si tienes acceso a un hub de esos y lo destripas sería genial, tengo un poco suspendidas las pruebas porque me estoy ocupando de otras cosas.


----------

